# rbcbob and JP Wallace are now Puritanboard Moderators



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 6, 2011)

PuritanBoard Members,

The Admin and Moderator team have added rbcbob and JP Wallace as Moderators. It has been our long time aim to keep the number of Baptist and Presbyterian Moderators balanced. Some recent threads have highlighted the need to bring some more Baptist moderators on deck to keep us in respective check. We all have our theological blindspots and tendency toward party spirit and it is my hope that these two fine gentlemen will aid us all in keeping the standards high here (especially as I'm often the chief of sinners in dialog).

I have been consistently impressed with both men's knowledge of the Scriptures and their Confession of Faith. I'm honored they accepted our invitation.


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 6, 2011)

It's great,
nowhere else is there affirmative action for Baptists, let alone Presbyterians!


----------



## bookslover (Dec 6, 2011)

(Thinks to himself, echoing Maxwell Smart): _Missed it by THAT MUCH!_


----------



## Wayne (Dec 6, 2011)

bookslover said:


> (Thinks to himself, echoing Maxwell Smart): _Missed it by THAT MUCH!_



Being a moderator or being a Baptist?


----------



## seajayrice (Dec 6, 2011)

Fair and balanced,yes, quite good. I'm all for it, but I draw the line should the antichrist become moderator.


----------



## CharlieJ (Dec 6, 2011)

How about Anglican moderators?


----------



## py3ak (Dec 6, 2011)

Check Rule 2.B



> Confessional Subscription: Officially, the Puritanboard is governed by the Westminster Standards and will acquiesce to them in ultimate matters of any controversies on the Puritanboard. Some of our moderators are Baptist and hold to the 1689 London Baptist Confession of Faith (LBCF). Others hold to the Three Forms of Unity (Belgic Confession, Heidelberg Catechism, and the Canons of Dordt).


----------



## Herald (Dec 6, 2011)

Wayne said:


> bookslover said:
> 
> 
> > (Thinks to himself, echoing Maxwell Smart): _Missed it by THAT MUCH!_
> ...



It must be being a moderator because he flunked the Baptist test big time.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Dec 6, 2011)

All I've got to say is, Congrats!


----------



## MarieP (Dec 6, 2011)

"My pastor is a Puritanboard Moderator." It as a nice ring to it!

Congrats on being a Moderate Bap, I mean a Baptist Moderator....


----------



## rbcbob (Dec 6, 2011)

Marie, is your work at SBTS getting your tongue tangled up?


----------



## MarieP (Dec 6, 2011)

rbcbob said:


> Marie, is your work at SBTS getting your tongue tangled up?



LOL!

I actually nearly started singing a verse of "Soldiers of Christ, in truth arrayed" (the seminary hymn) when we sang a hymn to the same tune of Mendon in church. The first words were even similar "With glory clad, with strength arrayed"


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Dec 6, 2011)

Congratulations and thanks to all the moderators for all they do.


----------



## MW (Dec 6, 2011)

bookslover said:


> (Thinks to himself, echoing Maxwell Smart): _Missed it by THAT MUCH!_



It looks like you need 99 to bring Chaos under Control.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 6, 2011)

CharlieJ said:


> How about Anglican moderators?



They're all over at Anglicans Ablaze



> The Admin and Moderator team have added rbcbob and JP Wallace as Moderators.



Does this mean I can leave now?


----------



## Herald (Dec 6, 2011)

Wayne said:


> Does this mean I can leave now?



 Wayne, you're funny. You KNOW about the code of Omerta. You can't ever leave.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;UPw-3e_pzqU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPw-3e_pzqU[/video]


----------



## JP Wallace (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks gentlemen. Whether Bob and I can bring more balance is a moot point, but at least we can perhaps promote more mutual understanding.

I guess I'd better (re)read the rules!


----------



## crimsonleaf (Dec 7, 2011)

Seems I turned up at exactly the right time. Congrats gents.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 8, 2011)

Wayne said:


> bookslover said:
> 
> 
> > (Thinks to himself, echoing Maxwell Smart): _Missed it by THAT MUCH!_
> ...



Being a moderator, Wayne. Everybody knows that, in the US, there are already more Baptists than there are people!

---------- Post added at 04:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:27 AM ----------




Herald said:


> Wayne said:
> 
> 
> > bookslover said:
> ...



What's the Baptist Test, Bill? (I think I'm going to regret this...)

---------- Post added at 04:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:29 AM ----------




armourbearer said:


> bookslover said:
> 
> 
> > (Thinks to himself, echoing Maxwell Smart): _Missed it by THAT MUCH!_
> ...



Matthew, as an Australian (and a fairly young one, at that), I'm surprised that you even understood the reference! I'm impressed!


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Dec 8, 2011)

Congratulations, Bob and Paul! You've just reached a new spiritual level!


Just kidding!


----------



## Herald (Dec 8, 2011)

bookslover said:


> What's the Baptist Test, Bill? (I think I'm going to regret this...)



Let's just say you didn't look good in the swim trunks before being immersed. We DO have standards.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Dec 8, 2011)

Herald said:


> bookslover said:
> 
> 
> > What's the Baptist Test, Bill? (I think I'm going to regret this...)
> ...



In paedobaptistic standards the baptized person can look just the way he is, naked before both the congregation and God.


----------



## timmopussycat (Dec 10, 2011)

bookslover said:


> armourbearer said:
> 
> 
> > bookslover said:
> ...



Which only goes to show you the amazing extent of what US SF writer Jerry Pournelle calls the "American weapons of cultural mass destruction."


----------

